# Email Contact for Peninsula



## Emily (Jan 4, 2006)

I'm trying to get in touch with The Peninsula.  The email that I have used which has been good isn't yielding results.  

Does anyone have an email address?
The one I have is Patty Joseph at debtor@peninsula.co.za

Thanks 
Emily


----------



## KarenW (Jan 7, 2006)

*Email for Peninusla*

I recently sent an email to Patty Joseph at that email address regarding maintenance fees and received a reply within one day,  You might want to re-send it again.


----------



## Emily (Jan 9, 2006)

Thanks Patty did answer my email.


----------

